# Fibre Optic Internet in Gran Canaria



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello.

Are there any towns/cities in Gran Canaria that offer fibre optic Internet? I am currently looking at moving to Vecindario.

Thanks,

Bob.


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello,

Movistar offers a 10Mb ADSL line for most urban areas in Gran Canaria, although the actual speed depends on how full the local exchange is (they say). I live in Las Palmas and the actual speed is closer to 2Mb. There are several other operators that offer fast internet connections but I'm not sure where these are available. Vecindario is the second largest town on the island so I think you have a very good chance of getting a decent connection. You can also use a mobile phone internet connection from Movistar, Orange or Vodafone as a backup.


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

AlexBramwell said:


> Hello,
> 
> Movistar offers a 10Mb ADSL line for most urban areas in Gran Canaria, although the actual speed depends on how full the local exchange is (they say). I live in Las Palmas and the actual speed is closer to 2Mb. There are several other operators that offer fast internet connections but I'm not sure where these are available. Vecindario is the second largest town on the island so I think you have a very good chance of getting a decent connection. You can also use a mobile phone internet connection from Movistar, Orange or Vodafone as a backup.



Thanks for the info!


----------

